# imbeaujp's Home Cinema 0.1



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice setup ...:T

Are you a Rotel fan??? :whistling:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice equipment! That's a big center channel!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You really need a BIG projection screen set up with all that BIG sound and excellent gear!! :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great, did you build that center yourself?


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes the center chanel is a working project, made from NS-1000 parts.
Like the subwoofers, I got to finish it with wood or piano black finish. My decision has not been made...


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Prof. said:


> You really need a BIG projection screen set up with all that BIG sound and excellent gear!! :yes:


Yes that's the plan ! 106 inches or more in the new Home Theater ! 

There will be a building tread soon...


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Might I suggest a universal remote my friend :thud:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice setup ...:T
> 
> Are you a Rotel fan??? :whistling:


I didn't see any Rotel equipment :rubeyes:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL !


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

carls64 said:


> Might I suggest a universal remote my friend :thud:


boy oh boy...that is a FAMILY home entertainment area! Because without more hands...you would be too busy to enjoy the show


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

Need some more remotes.... LOL I can donate a few...


----------

